# AHartzell Lawn 2018



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Decided to go ahead and get started this year. Temps have been 40-65 (with a few temps lower).

- Ordered Barricade (should be here next week). 
- Ordered new bedknife, screws, tools, and anti-seize paste

Scalped yesterday. Arbritrarilly picked 0.400" (even though the lowest scalp last season was 0.500" and I maintained at 0.750-0.875").

Think I may have been too aggressive. 90% of the yard is VERY close to dirt with some spots of bare dirt (oops).

Hopefully it will start to green up soon and I can pick up irrigation, PGR, surfactant, etc when appropriate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks good! :thumbup:


Thanks! Hopefully it starts looking good when it greens up. The scalp is making me nervous.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> ...The scalp is making me nervous.


It looks normal to me.

I saw this floating around here the other day... "If you can grow fingernails, you can grow Bermuda." :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > ...The scalp is making me nervous.
> ...


Except my "fingernails" are like a 90 year olds crusty, ingrown nails...your "fingernails" are like a hot chick's French manicured nails :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I put down some barricade 3/15 and it's been greening up.

Based on how it looked Thursday (3/22) vs today (3/24) id say it's about to explode 😳


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Didn't you get a reel mower last year, and drop your HOC drastically? If that was you, man, your lawn is looking great!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Didn't you get a reel mower last year, and drop your HOC drastically? If that was you, man, your lawn is looking great!


Yep! I went from cutting at roughly 2", down to an inch with manual fiskars reel, and then jumped to toro GM and cutting between 0.7-0.9" (also sand leveled).

Used PGR, celsius, and surfactant too.....kinda went head first into lawn 😂


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So after a lawn-side consult from @Ware, I did the first true cut of the lawn this season @ 0.625"

Still not 100% but making a lot of progress...the parts that are green are growing quickly (especially with all the rain we've been having)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good! Way ahead of the rest of the neighborhood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Going to sand again this year? Looks like the front is doing well.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks good! Way ahead of the rest of the neighborhood! :thumbsup:


Oh yes...and I can feel eyes watching me as they drive by 

And yes a sanding is in order


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

After paying someone else to mow the back yard and doing ZERO weed control (I know I'm bad), I've decided I'm going to take over. It's not anywhere near in the condition where I'd even take my GM back there so I broke down and bought a Honda.

This model's lowest setting is 0.75" - I tried that setting to scalp and hit dirt a lot (not level at all and lots of holes, etc.) so I had to go up one notch (~1.125")


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! I still use my Honda to suck up clippings after a scalp, leaves, etc. You'll enjoy having that around.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mowed the front lawn at 0.625" again today. Still waiting for it to green up more before I start with the nitrogen (it's probably 70-80% now).

I took the GM into the backyard hoping it was just damp enough to try and roll/flatten. Turns out it wasn't really that damp....and somehow the darn reel got engaged and before I knew it, the backyard which was previously at 1.125" via new Honda rotary was scalped at 0.625" with the GM..."oops"


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A low scalp is what I do to a lawn that is not flat. Then I can see if and where sand is needed. That does not look too brutal at all. I guess the GM is working well.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Pulled a few weeds out of the front lawn. These bare spots are annoying me - hopefully the fill in quickly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Pulled a few weeds out of the front lawn. These bare spots are annoying me - hopefully the fill in quickly.


When you pull some grass out of the ground in those spots do the roots and rhizomes appear dark or rotted? If so, it could be spring dead spot.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled a few weeds out of the front lawn. These bare spots are annoying me - hopefully the fill in quickly.
> ...


Hmmm I'll have to check. How do I fix that? :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spring Dead Spot


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I see money. As in the need to spend money. I know the fungicides that are the most effective against SDS are also the ones that cost the most. Those are the same ones I use for Large Patch in Zoysia.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I see money. As in the need to spend money. I know the fungicides that are the most effective against SDS are also the ones that cost the most. Those are the same ones I use for Large Patch in Zoysia.


Based on that NC State article it looks like those must be applied in the fall?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. In the fall. Before the turf goes dormant. Everything is a systemic fungicide that needs to be circulating in the root system.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have some SDS too. I guess I'll be digging into which product to use later this summer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Ware so you're saying I should seek a fungicide for my front lawn?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware so you're saying I should seek a fungicide for my front lawn?


Maybe, but I think it's too late to do any good for this year. Those spots will fill in this spring with new growth.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Ware so you're saying I should seek a fungicide for my front lawn?
> ...


So I can pre-treat in the fall to prevent, but either way they should fill in?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow. I have had experience with the growing season equivalent of this called Take All Patch or Bermudagrass Decline. Preventing the winter version of this is the best. Apparently, weeds colonize the areas of damaged grass, so it is more than spots of dead grass.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-granules-p-2312.html

May get this, but doesn't sound like it will do much this season...tempted to rake it all out down to dirt and let Bermuda fill in. Did this with a dead spot last year and it took like a week :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-granules-p-2312.html
> 
> May get this, but doesn't sound like it will do much this season...tempted to rake it all out down to dirt and let Bermuda fill in. Did this with a dead spot last year and it took like a week :lol:


Read that NC State article I linked on the previous page. It also talks about core aerating the area. You could use a Yard Butler aerator or something on those areas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Ware I was making light of the fact that I know a majority of my grass death was due to the late seeding, not disease. I believe that this disease was created by our Northern cool season brethren.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-granules-p-2312.html
> ...


My fear with any aerator is that it nail all my sprinkler lines. I may give it a try though. Fill holes with sand?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware I was making light of the fact that I know a majority of my grass death was due to the late seeding, not disease. I believe that this disease was created by our Northern cool season brethren.


Gotcha - sorry I missed that post. I'm having a hard time staying caught up on all the TLF traffic lately.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-granules-p-2312.html
> 
> May get this, but doesn't sound like it will do much this season...tempted to rake it all out down to dirt and let Bermuda fill in. Did this with a dead spot last year and it took like a week :lol:


Be careful with Headway, Bermuda can only take so much Propiconazole.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Propiconazole is not good on low cut Bermuda or Seashore Paspalum in warm weather. Neither is Bayleton. I have safely used Armada(Bayleton+Compass) on Zoysia for Large Patch. Would be afraid to do it to Bermuda. It is my guess that Propiconazole is ok in the cooler weather of fall.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Hmm....maybe just a raking of the area to dirt, manual aerating, overseeing with Bermuda seed and letting nature do it's thing?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. Then look into fungicides for next fall. @J_nicks warning about Propiconazole becomes very relevant when applying to low cut Bermuda in the heat of summer. Before that was known, golf supers in the South were damaging golf greens applying in the summer.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Gave the lawn a quick snip at 0.625". Still not 100% green and the recent cold snap and snow didn't help.

Temps warming up this week (but may not last long). I put down some starter fert (13-13-13).

I figured it would be a good, even start for the season (although I need to do a soil test) plus I had the bag left over from last season.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Double cut at 0.625". Probably some milo tomorrow and maybe spot spray celsius later this week.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Looking really good. I think this will be the year @ahartzell ascends to the very top tier of lawns on the forum.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Looking really good. I think this will be the year ahartzell ascends to the very top tier of lawns on the forum.


+1


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Looking really good. I think this will be the year @ahartzell ascends to the very top tier of lawns on the forum.


Thanks! Now if I could only mow straight lines :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I have about a dozen of these annoying downspouts. Whoever built the house connected 4" corrugated pipe to spouts, buried them about 6" deep and made them resurface 3 feet out into the lawn. Didn't mind at first but now they're annoying. You can break an ankle on the holes/spout openings in the lawn. Bought a pop up drain and decided to give it a whirl in the back yard before I dig into the front yard and mess it up. It's not very pretty - will need to grab a bag of sand to get it to sit right but it'll be raining the next 2 days.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Sun Joe Verticutter/Dethatcher will be here today as well as my new drag mat. Hopefully I'll be able to verticut/dethatch tomorrow and maybe sand also!

Edit: they've arrived


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@ahartzell Very nice! I think I'll be biting on one of the drag mats soon!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Should be interesting....hoping I can verticut/scarify and avoid completely ruining my yard by tilling it :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

(1) Cut at 0.625"
(2) Verticut/Scarified with Sun Joe on middle notch. Not very aggressive but I'm playing it safe. 
(3) Picked up clippings with Honda rotary
(4) Cut at 0.625" again

Considering cutting at 0.500" but I'm afraid to at this point. Might do it though since I'm planning on sanding tomorrow.

Double Cut (Pre-Verticut):


The Sun Joe:


Verticut Pics:






After verticut and pickup with rotary:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My vote is the lower you can go before applying the sand the better. You won't hurt the bermuda - I promise. :thumbsup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> My vote is the lower you can go before applying the sand the better. You won't hurt the bermuda - I promise. :thumbsup:


I know 0.400" will hit dirt (did that in early March :lol. May go to 0.550" and verticut a little deeper tomorrow...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Decided to give it another sanding today. Started off by cutting at 0.500". I had been maintaining at 0.625" after scalping at 0.400" in early March. At 0.400", I hit dirt in 4-5 spots so I didn't try that again. I found out that 0.500" did perfectly fine, no scalping, and actually looked pretty great.



But I had already got a truck full of sand (1yd) so I had to sand :lol:



After leveling with my new drag mat, I put some Fert down and watered in....looks like the yard swallowed up the sand :shock: :shock:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking good. The drag mat was worth it, wasn't it? Made light work of it. I imagine the hardest part was the shovelling.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looking good. The drag mat was worth it, wasn't it? Made light work of it. I imagine the hardest part was the shovelling.


Drag mat definitely worth it. Shoveling still sucked. I will say I wish there was a way to get the sand dry. You have to keep pushing it around the yard until its dry as a bone and then the drag mat will work. If the sand is wet, it will do one of two things: (1) roll right over it and just mash it into ground (even if its 6" taller than level), or (2) pick it all up in giant clumps...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I added more sand in a few spots then made a pile with what I have left over. Here's a pic from my front door - easier to see all the sand from that direction


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

After cut and sanding Saturday, I cut it for first time today. I cut at 0.500" before sanding and didn't hit dirt.

Yard was looking green and really puffy so I decided it was time to cut. We are also getting some rain tomorrow and I'll be out of town all weekend.

I did a double cut at 0.550". Didn't want to cut at 0.500" again since that's where I was, but didn't want to go up too high.

Honestly, I'm not too impressed with the results. The lawn looks ok but so far it doesn't look any more level than it did before. Maybe I'm being critical but it looks less level now. The cut at 0.500 looked pretty darn good.

Tempted to put first app of PGR down too.

Before the cut (puffy):


After:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Also cut the back yesterday....and made a big boo boo. Even though I've ran the Honda rotary right over the top of this (like I'm supposed to) 3-4x already, this time it was disastrous.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Also cut the back yesterday....and made a big boo boo. Even though I've ran the Honda rotary right over the top of this (like I'm supposed to) 3-4x already, this time it was disastrous.


 :lol: I have done that! More than once!

They sell replacement caps. I would consider replacing it with this style instead of the NDS one. The hinged design is less prone to clogging with leaves.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Those shards are dangerous too! Like little flying daggers!

You just buy the NDS one from lowes/HD and replace the cap with that flip top?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> ...You just buy the NDS one from lowes/HD and replace the cap with that flip top?


Yeah, I originally installed the NDS ones, but eventually replaced them all with the hinged cap design.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Didn't want to derail the "What did you do with your lawn today" thread so I moved this over here.

0800:


0830 (heavy rain):


0930 (rain has pretty much stopped):


Still some obvious low spots but the river disappears pretty quickly...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

3.5in of rain today and not showing signs of stopping anytime soon...guess I don't need to irrigate lawn until spring 2023 :bandit:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Cut at 0.625" (first cut in 5 days). Afraid I was going to scalp because it's growing fast and it's thick. Thankfully I didn't so I put down first app of PGR.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@ahartzell Looking really good man!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> @ahartzell Looking really good man!


Yes it is! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Thanks guys! Ready for those spots to fill in (especially that big one near the front)!


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Impressive turf @ahartzell!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> Impressive turf @ahartzell!


Thanks!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Your hard work is paying off! Loving that lawn!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I love the color.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Thanks guys! Ready for those spots to fill in (especially that big one near the front)!


ProPlug it? Lawn has a great color, coming along nicely!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! Ready for those spots to fill in (especially that big one near the front)!
> ...


I "manually aerated" it a few weeks ago. The smaller spots have almost filled in completely. What odd is I had a bare spot in that EXACT place last season. I dug down and found huge rock right below the surface, removed it, put top soil, and threw some Bermuda seed on it. It filled in QUICK last season. Now that my grass is taking off like wildfire and I've put down PGR I'm hoping it will fill in. I'll probably be putting down some fungicide for SDS like @Ware this fall.

Next morning post-irrigation:


2 days post-mow...thing PGR had immediate effect:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with @Colonel K0rn. You could use a ProPlugger to transplant a few healthy plugs into the middle of the dead spot to speed up the recovery.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good man. That sand sure looks like it has helped smooth out your lawn. What a difference a year can make.

Last year at 7/8"


This year at 5/8"


I agree with Ware and CK, pull some plugs and put them in that spot.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Thanks! I may have to get myself a proplugger! Cut at 0.550" today because the PGR hasn't quite kicked in. Was hoping to get it a little lower so I could maintain lower with PGR. To my surprise, no scalping (despite cutting at 0.625" plus a lot of growth). It's very thick too (can't see soil/dirt in most places even if you try)


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks like green carpet. Was that in the 60's or 70's? Looks super duper.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Thanks! Now that I'm looking at the close up again, some adjustments may need to be made....looks like I'm ripping/fraying the blades


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Well...can't decide if it's "normal" stressing of lawn post-PGR or if I stressed lawn too much....or if it's really time for backlap/truing/relief grind on mower. The lawn hasn't needed to be mowed in 3 days and it doesn't look like it will for another 4-5 days at this rate, but this morning I noticed some slight yellowing of the grass right where the edge of my reel would have been (right on the edge of the stripes).






It looks like the ends of the blades on that end of reel were ripped and got stressed?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> It looks like the ends of the blades on that end of reel were ripped and got stressed?


+1


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Picked up a 1/2" adapter for drill so I could backlap.

I noticed that my reel was spinning freely and wouldn't cut paper at all. Shame on me for not checking past 5 times I mowed.

Set clearance, backlapped, reset clearance and it cut paper all the way across (minus maybe 1/8" of an inch to operators left side).

Gave it a cut at 0.600" (first in a week). Looks really good. Blades look happier after this cut (although still some SLIGHT tearing/browning).


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oooo, that's a pretty color grass blade. :thumbsup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Put down some Immunox 4-5 days ago for the SDS and Dollar spot (was getting bad). May treat again in two weeks if needed. Put some nitrogen down a few days ago to push it out as well.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Soooo the grass no longer looks like the last picture. I went out of town for about a week at the exact time PGR was wearing off. Came back to "overgrown" yard. I raised HOC from 0.625" to 0.750" and I wasn't satisfied. It still scalped some and was too fluffy for (my wife even complained :lol.

I cut it back to 0.550" then tried to raise back to 0.625" without it getting any better. Finally ended up back at 0.750" a few days ago.

I'm not sure what's going on, but it scalps in a few spots (on edge of path) no matter what HOC or manipulating I do. I know part of it is no PGR since vacation and I can't keep up (been super busy).

I decided tonight to scalp it back to 0.400" as a mid-season start over scalp. Let it get back to around 0.500, spray PGR and keep around 0.500-0.625". Well....the fates are not on my side. I got almost all the way done with scalp (which was brutal) and the mower starts making this noise when reel engaged that sounds like something is rubbing (loud buzzing noise). I feel like it's time to just give the mower to someone and tell them to fix whatever - sharpen/true reel or replace it, relief grind, any maintenance like belts, grease, tune-up. Just do whatever you have to so that I can get it back and have it running as close to new as possible. The only problem is that will take close to a month and I just scalped so with weather, I've got about 3-5 days before I need to mow....I'm hoping I don't have to finish out the season with the rotary.



This was a few days ago at 0.750" - looked ok then, too fluffy for me and the next day it had some brown spots/scalping.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Yep...I've resorted to mowing at 2" with rotary and using Toro for striper


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Remind me please what Bermuda that is. It's georgeous.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

M311att said:


> Remind me please what Bermuda that is. It's georgeous.


I honestly have no idea. Whatever was sodded when house was built about 6 years ago. I asked the question before and I remember @Redtenchu had ideas about the different types used for sod in this area. Only thing I'm sure of is its not anything special like celebration, tifway, etc.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Only thing I'm sure of is its not anything special like celebration, tifway, etc.


That's about the only thing you could know for sure with builders grade sod. If you wanted a better answer, you could always contact your builder and find out what sod farm they used. The sod farm should know what crop they grew that year, but I'm guessing its nothing fancy.

Proper care can make any Bermuda look fantastic, Good Job!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

For the time being, I'm on the DL as far as reel low Bermuda. I'm having a friend look at it and might be finding someone who can just overhaul it for whatever it needs.

So now I've been mowing at 2in    with Honda HRX rotary. I do however still fire up the GM to roll stripes into lawn.

I'm struggling with my options:

(1) Fix Toro and go back to sub 1" HOC, level again next spring, etc., etc.
(2) Buy checkmate for Honda, stay around 1.5-2" HOC, get good stripes and save a LOT of time and energy.

To be honest, I didn't like the way the lawn looked at first with the Honda. I had gotten used to the nice short reel mow, but it doesn't look bad to me now. And it doesn't take me a year to mow, I don't have to avoid obstacles like the plague, and since my lawn is STILL SOMEHOW unlevel I don't have ruts everywhere from the reel (just have to avoid the donuts of shame with the rotary)





Oh and I have a new visitor...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Maintaining at 2" with Honda HRX for now. Will be working on Toro today, but it may be awhile before it's back in use.

I sprayed PGR on Wednesday (7/25) so even if I get Toro working again, I don't think it would be wise to scalp back to 0.500" from 2" until it wears off :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Well I feel like a giant goober. I haven't used the Toro for about 2 weeks due to "grinding" when the reel is engaged. I've been using Honda and maintaining at 2" then using the Toro just for striping. Well....upon looking at it tonight the problem was obvious. The clipping deflector had slipped down and the reel was BARELY touching it. Moved the deflector back up and problem solved.

Now it's been about a week since I applied PGR so I've got to wait until it wears off before I scalp back to reel low Bermuda...boy I sure wish I hadn't applied PGR about now...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

It's been rather nice here lately (afternoon and evenings in the low 80's :shock...so I'm thinking of doing a scalp, verticut, scalp, and big sand level once the PGR wears off since my Toro is back in service for now.

Am I crazy to do it at this time of year @Ware and @Redtenchu ?!?!?!?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ahartzell said:


> It's been rather nice here lately (afternoon and evenings in the low 80's :shock...so I'm thinking of doing a scalp, verticut, scalp, and big sand level once the PGR wears off since my Toro is back in service for now.
> 
> Am I crazy to do it at this time of year @Ware and @Redtenchu ?!?!?!?


Do ittttttttt


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > It's been rather nice here lately (afternoon and evenings in the low 80's :shock...so I'm thinking of doing a scalp, verticut, scalp, and big sand level once the PGR wears off since my Toro is back in service for now.
> ...


Do it: 1
Don't do it: 0

p.s. I'm also jealous of your 220E


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't - we'll be mowing grass for another ~3 months.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Do it. I scalped mine last Saturday, and it'll be completely green again by Saturday.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I don't see any reason why you couldn't - we'll be mowing grass for another ~3 months.


+1


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Do it: 4
Don't do it: 0

Alright...going to tell my wife it was your idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mowed for first time in 6 days thanks to PGR and hardly had any clippings...counting down until I can scalp and get back to reel low Bermuda once PGR wears off


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Wow...it's been 4 weeks since PGR and the lawn just isn't recovering. I was expecting a surge last week but nothing. I put some fert down a few days ago and the lawn just isn't responding. I'd like to scalp down and get back to mowing with reel but I'm scared to if lawn is struggling.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

It looks good either way you want to maintain it.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Alan said:


> It looks good either way you want to maintain it.


I just looks like its struggling since Aug 3 (which was mowed with same mower at same HOC) :?


----------

